# Replacing my garage eavestrough



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I would like to replace my garage eavestrough that has deteriorated.

Do I need to get one long piece the size that I need or can I join 2 together? (I can't fit a long one in my car)

Also, do I have to install it at a slight slant so the water will drain? 
(Ok, now don't laugh, my first eavestrough.......:laughing


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

A single length is better, but you can achieve the same result with a connector if you install and seal it properly. The pitch should be at least 1/8" per foot. For a 20 'gutter, that would be 2 1/2" drop from one side to the other.
You will need a specialized tool to put this together. A hand rivet gun will connect the end caps and down spout connector. You will also need a seam sealer for the various connections to seal them after they've been riveted. The rivets will come in various colors to match the gutter.
Ron


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Ron6519 said:


> A single length is better, but you can achieve the same result with a connector if you install and seal it properly. The pitch should be at least 1/8" per foot. For a 20 'gutter, that would be 2 1/2" drop from one side to the other.
> You will need a specialized tool to put this together. A hand rivet gun will connect the end caps and down spout connector. You will also need a seam sealer for the various connections to seal them after they've been riveted. The rivets will come in various colors to match the gutter.
> Ron


Thanks Ron. I have looked into connecting 2 together. The eavestrough that I have now is connected with little screws. 
Is that a possibility? Or did they just do mine the cheap way......


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Using screws is fine if you don't have or want a rivet tool. You just need to place them high up on the gutter so they don't penetrate where the water will flow.
Take care on the ladder.
Ron


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

please consider having the proper length gutter delivered to your house
call a gutter installer in your area to run off the length you need and supply you with the necessary accessories,they will be happy to help you
You might even be surprised at the price to just have them install it for you,i would ask,it will probably only take them a few minutes


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Tom. I have considered that and may end up doing it, but then i wouldn't have the satisfaction of doing it myself.......

If it doesn't turn out perfect, I really don't care as the garage is away from the house and would not affect anything other than leaking into a small garden.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

...........and the priceless look on the HD staff especially the men, seeing a woman trying to stick 10 foot eavestrough runs in her small little Audi..........:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

believe me i understand but joint in the gutter are almost always a problem
and i understand the diy part that's why i recommended they just do a material drop

you yelled at me once aready for suggesting you get someone to do something for you before:yes:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Tom, my answer to your post is not yelling at you, I am just saying that I would rather do it myself not for the money, just so I can see if I can do it. Believe me, my husband has given up on me in suggesting that I get this damn basement done faster by hiring someone to finish it. 

There have been retired contractors that have offered to finish it for free and I have said no way. I have come this far and I am going to finish it myself. 

If I yelled at you in the past, I apologize. But, don't feel bad I do that to my husband all the time............:laughing:.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually want copper gutters on the side facing South
It will heat up faster in the sun & melt ice & snow in the winter
Not sure I can afford the cost right now

Someone (Ed Roofer?) on here said to make sure you use alum gutters instead of the plastic. The plastic mounting system holds the gutter farther away from the house. This makes a bigger gap between the house/gutter & allows more water to splash/drip down


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, Scuba, if I do end up doing this gutter thing, I will use aluminum.

I also really like the copper ones too. 
Some of the homes in my neighbourhood have them and they look really nice.

I only have a 20 foot run of eavestrough to do, if I end up doing it.


----------



## Cliff266 (Jun 17, 2009)

yummy mummy said:


> I would like to replace my garage eavestrough that has deteriorated.
> 
> Do I need to get one long piece the size that I need or can I join 2 together? (I can't fit a long one in my car)
> 
> ...


Hi there,,, Im actually doing the same thing here in Winnipeg.. 
Some good information here: http://www.kaycan.com/kaycan2/home2...=&page_id=78&subroot=36&lang=1&countrycode=ca


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yummy mummy said:


> Tom, my answer to your post is not yelling at you, I am just saying that I would rather do it myself not for the money, just so I can see if I can do it. Believe me, my husband has given up on me in suggesting that I get this damn basement done faster by hiring someone to finish it.
> 
> There have been retired contractors that have offered to finish it for free and I have said no way. I have come this far and I am going to finish it myself.
> 
> If I yelled at you in the past, I apologize. But, don't feel bad I do that to my husband all the time............:laughing:.


 
its ok i wasnt scared:surrender:


----------

